# Basics of bulking without getting fat.



## Grosey (Feb 15, 2012)

I'll give you the short version. I lost 5stone in 6months. I'm now on my first cycle of test e with a tbol kickstart - 4 weeks in.

I'm 90kgs, 6' eating 3000kcals 40-40-20 split daily.

My weight is rocketing at the moment, like 6lb this week!

I realise that a lot of this will be down to water retention having just finished a low carb diet. I am building my carbs back in slowly and I'm not quiet at the 3000 daily kcals yet.

Anyway the question - will this mass water weight gain start to level off at some point? And then I can start to see what kind of muscle mass I am adding, I can tell by the mirror that I'm not a lot fatter but I know I haven't put on 6lbs of muscle either.

What is a realistic weight gain in a week of lean mass? As I seem to just pile it on as soon as I eat anything!

Thanks.


----------



## Franko1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Its trial and error to being with really to see what your metabolism is like. Someone the same height and weight as you can have 3000 cals and they wont gain at all.


----------



## Grosey (Feb 15, 2012)

So do you think just monitor it on a week by week basis and adjust accordingly?

I see people posting diets where they eat 4500-6000 kcals, that just seems ludicrous to me, but like you say everyone is different.


----------



## Franko1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Yes see how it goes. If you think you gaining too much fat then drop it slightly. But like you say most at this stage will be water retention probably so wouldnt worry too much.


----------



## Grosey (Feb 15, 2012)

How long do you think it would take to be completely "full up" of water and be at that max weight. 1 week, 2 weeks?

Considering I've been dieting and on low carbs for a good 6 or 7 months as well I imagine my body is going to grab on to a lot of water now it's getting carbs.


----------



## Grosey (Feb 15, 2012)

Anyone else got any thoughts onhow much weight gain is too much too fast? While on aas of course.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Grosey said:


> How long do you think it would take to be completely "full up" of water and be at that max weight. 1 week, 2 weeks?
> 
> Considering I've been dieting and on low carbs for a good 6 or 7 months as well I imagine my body is going to grab on to a lot of water now it's getting carbs.


Not sure about the water part, but having a lot of carbs could cause you to blow up and look fatter

if you want lean mass youll need a lean diet. YOU ARE WHAT YOU EAT



Grosey said:


> Anyone else got any thoughts onhow much weight gain is too much too fast? While on aas of course.


everyone will react differently to gear theres so many factors.....i.e how long they have been training, diet, the kind of training they do, how many cycles theyve had, dosages

person 1 can do a cycle put on 20lbs and keep 15lb

second person doing same cycle can put on 8lbs and keep 8


----------



## Grosey (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks RQ, my diet is clean and pretty spot on I feel. Just after so long of being so big and then finally losing all the weight, it's hard to get my head to switch mode whereby I see the scales have gone up in the morning and I'm excited about it!


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Don't go by the scales all the time go by look

Am cutting at the moment everyday am appearing leaner but scales are the same sometimes am heavier lol


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Everyone is different, as has been said.

In my experience 3000 is no where near enough to grow. You may be lucky.

Keep assessing how you look and how your strength is progressing.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I personally wouldnt go in too fast with the carbs tbh, just up them very slightly i would say keep your diet very protein heavy, carbs around your workout and just keep an eye on the fats due to the calories. I like to stay relatively low carb (as it allows me to cheat without being too detrimental) but since i have been doing 3 full body workouts with compounds i have realised that i require more carbs to fuel these workouts as opposed to the split that i was doing before hand. But i still dont go too mad on them, particularly on non workout days. Hope this helped


----------

